# Jellied eel



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Believe it or not, this is a real recipe
Take your eel, hopefuuly 1-2" dia. and cut it up into 1-2" lengths, leaving the skin on(after gutting and heading)
Boil in a pan with just enough water to cover fish
Boil for 11 mintues, not a minture more or less 
Take all the fish and water and stick it in a tupperware container that lets the water barely cover the fish.
Stick the tupperware container in the fridge overnight and in the morning, hey presto, the water will have turned to jellie.
Remove eel as required and either remove skin or don't and eat with salt and pepper right off the bone like corn on the cob.
Or remove meat and use in a pie or whatever you desire.
The meat tastes very cream like and is delicious,man


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

well...at least its sounds unique...??


----------

